# MidKnight Mods Bar V3



## Rob Fisher

My Bar V3 is in production! The excitement level is high! If any of you have seen @Ash's latest mod you will understand why the level is high. One of the most respected mod makers in the business!

Here is the pic of my Bar V3!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> My Bar V3 is in production! The excitement level is high! If any of you have seen @Ash's latest mod you will understand why the level is high. One of the most respected mod makers in the business!
> 
> Here is the pic of my Bar V3!
> View attachment 117383



That is going to be Epic Uncle Rob. I must say I was going to start a thread here today after few days of using it to give you all an honest opinion. I have had a good few custom mods made for me recently and by far this is the 1 I truly Love. It is definitely 1 mod that I would keep for life even if I give up vaping. The attention to detail is just pure class.

Let the pictures speak for themselves and any questions can be asked directly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW @Ash that really is a thing of beauty! I can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Epic-looking mods @Rob Fisher and @Ash ... I'm very jealous!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Bar V3 is taking shape... next is polishing and then wires and stuff to be installed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BATMAN

Those mods are out of this world.

@Rob Fisher @Ash how much would these beauties set one back ???


----------



## Rob Fisher

BATMAN said:


> Those mods are out of this world.
> 
> @Rob Fisher @Ash how much would these beauties set one back ???



$800 @BATMAN


----------



## BATMAN

Good Lord 

You rich guys..I'd need to sell 3/4 of my vape gear to afford one of these

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> My Bar V3 is taking shape... next is polishing and then wires and stuff to be installed!
> View attachment 117935



Wow, Stunning Uncle Rob. It is taking shape nicely. Are u going with matching white tube


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Wow, Stunning Uncle Rob. It is taking shape nicely. Are u going with matching white tube



I can't remember... I think it may be a SS Tube...


----------

